# ICD9 for diverticulitis with abscess-Need other's opinions



## ggparker14

Need other's opinions. Can anyone tell me the ICD9 codes for diverticulitis with abscess?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## AngMoss

*radiology coding, cpc, rcc*

I would use codes 562.11 and 569.5


----------



## colorectal surgeon

I have always used 562.11 and 567.22 instead of 569.5.


----------

